# الثالوث والعلاقة بين الأقانيم



## veron (18 أبريل 2011)

*بعد** الاجابات الرائعه من الساده توين وابن الملك وبابيل في سؤالي السابق  تشجعت للسؤال الثاني وهو في موضوع قديم اعلم ان اصغر مسيحي  عمرا يستطيع الرد علي هذا الموضوع ولكن استسمحكم ان تقراو سؤالي للنهايه  
التثليث ومفهومي له من قرائتي ان 3*1 =1  وليس 1+1+1 كل الاقانيم هي الله سبحانه وتعالي اي ان الذات واحده ولكن لها ثلاث مظاهر 
اتمني ان اكون مصيبا الي هذه النقطه 
سؤالي هو اذا كانت الذات واحده فكيف يستقيم ذلك مع هذه الايات من الكتاب المقدس 
[قال  					الرب لربى أجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعدائك موطئاً لقدميك ] ( مز  					110 : 1)
من الأن  					تنظرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين عرش الله] (عب2:12 
 من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوه واتيا علي سحاب السماء متي 26: 64
ها أنا أرى السماء مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان  قائماً عن يمين الله" (أع7: 56).
ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الي السماء وجلس عن يمين الرب  مر 16:16 دلوقتي هل معني الكلام في الايات السابقه اني هيكون السيد المسيح اللي هو الابن والاب الاتنين كل بمظهره سيكونان مع بعض  مع العلم اني المفروض ان الاتنين ذات واحده ولكنها هتتجزا حسب فهمي للاايات   لاتنين   كيف يجتمع الاب والابن ويكون الابن علي يمين الاب والاثنان ذات واحده 
 اتمني ان لا اكون اثقلت عليكم ولكن اخواني اعلمو ان موضوع التثليث ليس من السهل فهمه وخاصه ان كان السائل ليس من خلفيه مسيحيه وشكرا 
*


----------



## Samir poet (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

*سوف اتايك بالرد بعد قليل*


----------



## Samir poet (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

*هل تقصدين بسؤلك عن معنى التثليت ارجو التوضيح*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

*[FONT=&quot]مقاله رقم (**[FONT=&quot]14**[FONT=&quot])**[FONT=&quot]ارتفع الى  السماء   وجلس  عن  يمين  الله**!*[/FONT][/FONT]


  للتحميل


    اضغط هنا


للدخول الي الموضوع
هنا[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

الاب ليس هو الاب وليس هو الروح القدوس
هؤلاء واحد ولكن هذا ليس ذلك
فانت تملك عقل وروح ووجود
فهل عقلك هو روح؟
+الحديث عن الانسان يسوع المسيح
سوف يجلس عن يمين الاب
ويقول الانجيل كما غلبت انا وجليست مع ابى فى عرشة
فالمشكلة ان المسلم لا يعرف ان المسيح له طبيعتان
+على فكرة بين الاقانيم الثلاث هناك حوار
فما مشكلتك؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

انا كتبت رد على كلامه
بس طلما الاخ دراجون نزل البحث دا
فهذا يكفى
تم مسح الرد


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

جلوسه عن يمين الاب اي رجوعه لمجده


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*




> انا كتبت رد على كلامه
> بس طلما الاخ دراجون نزل البحث دا
> فهذا يكفى
> تم مسح الرد


قم بوضع ردك مره اخري سرجيوس


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

*أخي الحبيب ، أقرب مفهوم للثالوث في الرياضيات أعمق من علاقات المدرسة الابتدائية*
*يمكنك القول بأن المعادلة الأصح : إينفينيتي + إينفينيتي + إينفينيتي*
*بمعنى لا نهائي + لا نهائي + لا نهائي باعتبار أن الأقانيم من جوهر إلهي غير محدود ، وجواب هذه العلاقة في الرياضيات = إينفينيتي*

*∞ + ∞ + ∞ = ∞*

*وفي اعتقادي أن مفهومك للثالوث خاطئ ، أشبه ما يكون إلى هرطقة سابيليوس لاذي اعتقد بأنه واحد في ثلاثة صور*

*يمكنك مراجعة المقالات الكثيييييرة الموجودة في المنتدى عن الموضوع لتفهم تماماً*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

1+1+1=1


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

*الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم ,الاقانيم واحد فى الجوهر الالهى ومتساوية فى الجوهر ,لكنها متمايزة عن بعضها البعض 
اقنوميا الاب ليس هو الابن ليس هو الروح القدس كل اقنوم متمايز عن التانى لكن الثلاثة واحد فى الجوهر الالهى 

انت مثلا مع فارق التشبيه ,نفس وروح وجسد والثلاثة فى واحد وهو انت 
لكن نفسك ليست هى جسدك وليست روحك 

*


----------



## Critic (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

*



 المفروض ان الاتنين ذات واحده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اجل الاثنين واحد (فى الجوهر) و فى الذات الالهية فجوهر الله و ذاته لا ينقسم و لا يتجزأ*
*لكن من قال لك ان الاب هو الابن ؟؟*
*هناك تمايز اقنومى*
*الاب ليس الابن*
*كل منهما اقنوم متمايز*
*يشتركان فى كل شيئ (ذات و جوهر و ارادة ....) ما عدا الصفة الاقنومية التى هى ابوة الاب و بنوة الابن*


----------



## veron (18 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*



سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هل تقصدين بسؤلك عن معنى التثليت ارجو التوضيح*


شكرا استاذ سمير علي اهتمامك بالاجابه  بس اولا انا شاب وليس فتاه 
ثانيا لا انا لا اسال عن معني التثليث انا اود ان اقول هل معني التثليث يتنافي مع ما ذكرته من ايات واتسائل عن كيفيه الجمع بين الاب والابن كل في مظهر منفصل عن الاخر وجلوس الابن علي مين الاب 
تقبل اسفي ان لم اكن مستطيع توصيل تساؤلي


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*



سرجيوُس قال:


> ا[Q-BIBLE]لاب ليس هو الاب وليس هو الروح القدوس
> هؤلاء واحد ولكن هذا ليس ذلك
> فانت تملك عقل وروح ووجود
> فهل عقلك هو روح؟[/Q-BIBLE] استاذي الفاضل  اعلم ذلك ان الاب ليس هو الابن ليس هو الروح القدس ولكن ان اخذت مثال حضرتك وهو مع الفارق طبعا  اني لي روح وعقل ولكن لن يجلس عقلي امامي او روحي بيميني هذا ما اود فهمه
> ...


 مشكلني اني اريد الفهم وابحث عن الحقيقه  وليس لي مجال في ذلك سوي الانترنت لو كنت حضرتك مدايق  فمش عارف ممكن اعمل ايه 
فانا اريد معرفه كيفيه الجلوس


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*



The Dragon Christian قال:


> *[FONT="][COLOR=Navy]مقاله [/COLOR]رقم [COLOR=Purple]([/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Purple][SIZE=4][SIZE=7][B][FONT="]14[/FONT]*[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT="])[/FONT][/B][/COLOR][B][FONT="]ارتفع الى  السماء   وجلس  عن  يمين  الله[/FONT]**!*
> مقاله رائعه  ولكن لا اري فيها جوابا علي سؤالي قد يكون ذلك لقله ادراكي او قصور من ناحيتي اشكر علي مجهودك اخي
> 
> 
> ...


  شكرا مره اخري


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*



The Dragon Christian قال:


> جلوسه عن يمين الاب اي رجوعه لمجده


 ممكن معلش تسحملني في ردي علي ردك ده انا اسف وبكرراسفي بس انا شايف ده مش رد مقنع انا شايف ده تاويل لنص صريخ اللفظ لشيء لم يحتويه اللفظ اقرب الي التاويلات الاسلاميه
وبعتذر مره تانيه بس فعلا انا نفسي افهم مش جاي اسال عشان اجادل او اناقش لا عشان افهم وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*



The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب ، أقرب مفهوم للثالوث في الرياضيات أعمق من علاقات المدرسة الابتدائية*
> *يمكنك القول بأن المعادلة الأصح : إينفينيتي + إينفينيتي + إينفينيتي*
> *بمعنى لا نهائي + لا نهائي + لا نهائي باعتبار أن الأقانيم من جوهر إلهي غير محدود ، وجواب هذه العلاقة في الرياضيات = إينفينيتي*
> 
> ...


   شكرا  بجد علي المثال الاصح اللي حضرتك ضربته 
 اما عن مفهومي للثالثو فانا قريت كتير عنه بس يمكن مش عرفت اعبر عن فهمي


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*



Nancy2 قال:


> *الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم ,الاقانيم واحد فى الجوهر الالهى ومتساوية فى الجوهر ,لكنها متمايزة عن بعضها البعض
> اقنوميا الاب ليس هو الابن ليس هو الروح القدس كل اقنوم متمايز عن التانى لكن الثلاثة واحد فى الجوهر الالهى
> 
> انت مثلا مع فارق التشبيه ,نفس وروح وجسد والثلاثة فى واحد وهو انت
> ...


  تمام حضرتك وده فهمي لفكرة الثالوت عشان كده بسال هل يصح مع فكره الثالوثوجود اقنومين  فالله هو الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس فكيف يجتمع الاب والابن  مع بعض  بمعني ادق هل يجوز ان ان يجلس عقلي علي يميني 
من فهمي والذي قد يكون خاطئ ان فكره الاقنوميه تتنافي مع هذا وان الله هو نفسه الاب هو نفسه الابن هو نفسه الروح القدس ولكنه تجسد في صوره الابن كي ياخذ صوره البشر ويفدي بها  اما كيفيه جلوس الابن مع الاب فهذه التي لا افهمها وشكرا لكي


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

*فيرون *
*صحيح قبل ما ابدا الرد ... أنت بتلعب في أنهي نادي حالياً*

*بعد قراءة السؤال والردود .... أضيف*

*الثالوث القدوس هو الله  *
*فالله .... الله ... واحد *
*ولكن هذا الإله من المفترض أن يكون له وجود ... مادام هو الله*
*وهذا الإله أيضاً لآبد أن يكون عاقل وناطق ومفهوم *
*وبالطبع لأبد أن يكون حي ... بل والحياة هي منه وليست له*
*فالله أذاً ....*
*هو قائم بذاته ناطق وعاقل بكلمته وحي بروحه *
*فالله واحد ذو ثلاث أقانيم متمايزة وذاتيه *
*أي بدون أي أقنوم من الأقانيم الذاتيه فهو ناقص ومبتور ولن يكون إله *
*فالله لابد أن يكون قائم بذاته وناطق بكلمته وحي بروحه ... وبدون أحداهم هو لا شئ*
*هذا هو الله في المسيحية ... كشرح مبسط له ولأقانيمه الذاتيه أي الثالوث *

*وبالتالي .... فالأقنومية ليا تنافي أوحادية الجوهر ... عكس ما أشرت أنت أليه*
*فالله لآبد أن يكون حي وعاقل وموجود ... والثلاث أقانيم ذاتيه أي واجبة الوجود في الجوهر الواحد ..... لوجد هذا الإله الواحد*

*نأتي لرأس سؤالك أو السؤال الضمني الأهم .... وهو جلوس الأبن عن يمين الأب*
*وببساطة .... لفظ يمين الأب ... لا يعني المعني الحرفي لكلمة يمين *
*فالله أسمي من هذا يمين ويسار ... فكما يقول الكتاب .....*
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.
وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ
فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.

[/Q-BIBLE]
*أنظر .... هنا الرب يسوع يجلس علي كرسي مجده .... ولم يذكر يمين الأب !*
*ويضيف الكتاب أنه سيميز جمع الشعوب .... كما يميز الراعي الخراف عن الجداء *
*والخراف -الأتقياء- سيقيمهم عن يمينه والجداء -الأشرار- عن يساره*
*فهل هذا أيضاً تقسيم فقط ؟*
*أم تميز للمجد والكرامة وللعظمة*
*فكلمة يمين أو يسار دائماً تأتي في الكتاب لتشير الي ... العظمة وعكسها ع الترتيب *
*فاليمين تشير دائماً للعظمة والعكس لليسار *

*وكما يقال في الأمثال الشعبية أهل اليمين ... أدخل برجلك اليمين .... أذاً لماذا اليمين وليس اليسار .... هل هناك فرق ... بالطبع لها دلائل أخري*
*أهل اليمين .... أهل الخير *
*رجلك اليمين ... للأحترام وللتبجيل *
*وغيرها من لأمثلة التوضيحية .... وأنت علي علم بها *

*ونري أيضاً الكتاب يقول ....*
[Q-BIBLE] 
اَلآنَ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُخَلِّصُ مَسِيحِهِ. يَسْتَجِيبُهُ مِنْ سَمَاءِ قُدْسِهِ بِجَبَرُوتِ خَلاَصِ يَمِينِهِ. 

[/Q-BIBLE]
*خلاص يمينه .... *
*أهل أذا أكتفي الكتاب بلفظ جبروت خلاصه ... ألم تفي المعني ؟*
*بالفعل ستفي ولكنها أختتمت بيمينه .. وهذا يدل علي أن هذا الخلاص ليس له مثيل بل من عظمته هو منتهي النصره* 

[Q-BIBLE]
وَأَدْخَلَهُمْ فِي تُخُومِ قُدْسِهِ هَذَا الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي اقْتَنَتْهُ يَمِينُهُ. 

[/Q-BIBLE]
*عودة للعظمة .... أقتنته يمينه *
*لماذا يمينه ... لأنها تشير لملئ العظمة*

[Q-BIBLE]طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَجِدُ الْحِكْمَةَ وَلِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَنَالُ الْفَهْمَ
. لأَنَّ تِجَارَتَهَا خَيْرٌ مِنْ تِجَارَةِ الْفِضَّةِ وَرِبْحَهَا خَيْرٌ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ الْخَالِصِ.
. هِيَ أَثْمَنُ مِنَ اللَّآلِئِ وَكُلُّ جَوَاهِرِكَ لاَ تُسَاوِيهَا.
. فِي يَمِينِهَا طُولُ أَيَّامٍ وَفِي يَسَارِهَا الْغِنَى وَالْمَجْدُ[/Q-BIBLE]
*يمينها طول أيام ... وياسارها غني ومجد *
*ولكن أيهما أعظم يا أخ فيرون طول الأيام أم الغني والمجد *
*ده حتي المثل الشعبي بيقولك أديني عمر وأرميني البحر* 

[Q-BIBLE] 
قَلْبُ الْحَكِيمِ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَقَلْبُ الْجَاهِلِ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ! 

[/Q-BIBLE]
*واضح *

*وهناك الكثير الذي يشير الي أن ذكر اليمين ليس للمكان ... بل للعظمة والمجد والكرمة والعزة والسجود .... أتمني أن أكون أفدتك ووضحت لك الصورة*
 ​

​


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*



Twin قال:


> *فيرون *
> *صحيح قبل ما ابدا الرد ... أنت بتلعب في أنهي نادي حالياً*
> ​


بيلعب في نادي استوديانتس دي لا بلاتا  الارجنتيني  


> *الثالوث القدوس هو الله  *
> *فالله .... الله ... واحد *
> *ولكن هذا الإله من المفترض أن يكون له وجود ... مادام هو الله*
> *وهذا الإله أيضاً لآبد أن يكون عاقل وناطق ومفهوم *
> ...


بامانه ده ابسط شرح شفته لفكره الاقانيم  والتثليث 
 بس انا عارف اني اثقلت عليكم  خليني اقول دلوقتي لما المؤمنين يدخلو الملكوت الاعلي  ويسبحو لربنا  هيسبحو للاب بس ولا للابن ولا للروح القدس ولا اي منهم ولا لهم جميعا   خلي السؤال بالصسغه دي عشان انا مش اتوه 
واسمحولي من كل قلبي اشكركم علي  سعه صدركم وطول بالكم  بس ربنا يشهد اني اسالتي اساله معرفه مش اسالهع نقاش وجدال وخلاص  واظن لولا انكم حاسين بكده مش كنتم تجاوبتو مع اسالتي ​ 
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

لا تشكرنا اخى العزيز ، هذا واجبنا .

لان الكتاب المقدس يقول، 
*1Pet 3:15​*​​​​​​بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِمًا لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ، بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ،​


----------



## Critic (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*



> هيسبحو للاب بس ولا للابن ولا للروح القدس ولا اي منهم ولا لهم جميعا خلي السؤال بالصسغه دي عشان انا مش اتوه


*انت كدة بتفصل ما بين الاقانيم كأنهم 3 الهة !*
*سيسبحوا "الله"*
*سيسبحوه سواء فى الاب او الابن او الروح*

*مثال :*
*لو انا مدحت تفكيرك او ذكائك يبقى انا كدة بمدح عقلك*
*و طالما بمدح عقلك يبقى بمدحك انت شخصيا*
*يعنى مينفعش تقول "هو بيمدح عقلى بس ممدحشنيش انا !!!"*

*اى تسبيح لاى اقنوم هو تسبيح لله لانهم غير منفصلين بل اله واحد*
*يا رب تكون فهمت*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*




veron قال:


> تمام حضرتك وده فهمي لفكرة الثالوت عشان كده بسال هل يصح مع فكره الثالوثوجود اقنومين  فالله هو الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس فكيف يجتمع الاب والابن  مع بعض  بمعني ادق هل يجوز ان ان يجلس عقلي علي يميني
> من فهمي والذي قد يكون خاطئ ان فكره الاقنوميه تتنافي مع هذا وان الله هو نفسه الاب هو نفسه الابن هو نفسه الروح القدس ولكنه تجسد في صوره الابن كي ياخذ صوره البشر ويفدي بها  اما كيفيه جلوس الابن مع الاب فهذه التي لا افهمها وشكرا لكي



*اخ فيرون الامور لاتفهم حرفيا بهذا الشكل 
الجلوس على اليمين ليس مكان بل مكانة ,الله ليس عنده يمين وشمال 
لكن جلوس المسيح عن يمين العظمة اى رجوعه للمجد وليس الجلوس فى مكان محدد 
كلمة يمين فى الكتاب المقدس استخدمت بمعنى القوة والعزة والعظمة وهذا هو معناها هنا 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*




veron قال:


> بامانه ده ابسط شرح شفته لفكره الاقانيم  والتثليث
> بس انا عارف اني اثقلت عليكم  خليني اقول دلوقتي لما المؤمنين يدخلو الملكوت الاعلي  ويسبحو لربنا  هيسبحو للاب بس ولا للابن ولا للروح القدس ولا اي منهم ولا لهم جميعا   خلي السؤال بالصسغه دي عشان انا مش اتوه
> واسمحولي من كل قلبي اشكركم علي  سعه صدركم وطول بالكم  بس ربنا يشهد اني اسالتي اساله معرفه مش اسالهع نقاش وجدال وخلاص  واظن لولا انكم حاسين بكده مش كنتم تجاوبتو مع اسالتي
> [/CENTER]
> ...



*اخ فيرون انت كده فصلت الله الى 3 اشخاص منفصلين واحنا قلنالك ان الاقانيم واحد فى الجوهر والذات الالهى مفيش اى انفصال بينهم 
اقنوم الاب هو الله بذاته واقنوم الابن هو الله بذاته واقنوم الروح القدس هو الله بذاته لايوجد اى انفصال بينهم 
من يسبح الله يسبح الاب والابن والروح القدس معا لانه لايوجد اى انفصال بين الاقانيم الثلاثة 
*


----------



## miraam (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

*فعلا موضوع الثالوث صعب جدا و لابد لكى يفهم ان يمتلئ الشخص بالروح القدس التى تفتح الذهن و تجعل الانسان يدرك ما يصعب ادراكه لان الله غير محدود و يصعب على عقلنا البشرى المحدود ان يدرك الله الغير محدود الا اذا امتلأ الانسان بالروح القدس الى توسع مداركه. *

*و الكلام  الى قالوه الاخوه و الاخوات كافى و وافى و فعلا معنى كلمة يمين تدل على المجد و العظمه و ليس معناها جهة اليمين و لما قال استفانوس انه راى السيد المسيح (ابن الانسان ) جالسا عن يمين الله تعنى انه راى السيد المسيح فى مجد لاهوته اى فى صورته الاهوتيه و ليس كما تعود ان يراه قبل صعوده فى صورته الناسوتيه فقط ... مثل ما حدث فى التجلى عندما اظهر السيد المسيح صورة مجده الاهوتى لبطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا. *


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

انا شايف اني اخواني  زهقو من اسالتي او بمعني اصح من عدم فهمي  فانا بعتذر ليكم  لاني  فعلا الموضوع ده معقد ويمكن سبب خلفيتي الاسلاميه  هي اللي حاطه مانع بيني وبين فهم  الموضوع  لاني لما احس اني خلاص قربت اوصل وافهم  ارجع الاقي نفسي بعيد جدا عن الفهم  بس ربنا يشهد  انكم مجموعه غايه في الادب والاحترام واكيد عندكم علم وايمان  
انا هحاول اقرا تاني في موضوع الثالوث واحاول افهم  وااجل السؤال ده  يمكن اقدر اوصل لنتيجه تقدر تفهمني مع انكم بذلتم مجهود رائع  انا لحد الان مش حصلت علي اجابه لسؤالي ده وانا بكرر اني السبب في ده هو قصور عقلي انا  بس ياتري مسموح لي اني اكمل باقي اسئلتي وناجل السؤال ده  وشكرا ليكم


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

كده انا متهيالي اني لقيت اجابة سؤالي في الموضوع تاني وهو اللي كاتبه ابن الخضرا  والاجابه كانت من كلام نانسي  


Nancy2 قال:


> *اخ ابن الخضراء ماهى فكرتك عن التجسد ؟وماهى فكرتك عن من هو  الرب يسوع ؟
> ما الهدف من التجسد فى نظرك ؟
> الله تجسد (اقنوم الابن )تجسد واخذ جسد بشرى لكى يتمم الفداء
> الله ظهر فى الجسد كما يقول الكتاب هذا هو التجسد والغرض منه لكن بعد ان تم  غرض التجسد هل سيتجسد الله مرة ثانية فى السماء ؟هذا غير منطقى من قال هذا  ؟
> ...



يعني في الحياه الاخره  لو هنتكلم بفكر مادي بحت هنكون قدام شخص واحد اللي هو الاب الابن الروح  القدس  اللي هو الله  بدون تجسيد  وده اللي انا من وجهه نظري شايفه يتوافق  مع العقل السليم   بس اليل عملي لبس هو  فهمي للايات التي تتحدث عن جلوس  السيد المسيح علي يمين الاب وزياده تاكيد  بس يارب يارب اكون صح اني مرحله الناسوت انتهت  ولا حاجه لها الان


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

احنا سعداء بك وباأسئلتك فيرون
مايهمكش اسأل زي ما انت عاوز
احنا هنا عندنا مجموعة عمالقه في شرح الثالوث 
بس انت خلي بالك طويل شويه
وادي شرح تاني اتمني يوصلك الاجابه المطلوبه

كل الكائنات الأخرى.. لها بداية ولها نهاية!!
الله وحده.. بلا بداية ولا نهاية!! أزلى أبدى!! 
اللانهاية الوحيدة فى الكون، وفى الفكر، وفى الوجود!!
ولـكن هـذا الجوهر الواحد فيه ثلاثة أقانيم... - فالله الآب.. هو الأصل!! - والله الابن.. مولود منه!!
- والله الروح.. منبثق من الآب!!
وهذا الأمر يمكن أن نبسطه فى الشمس، كمثال مادى محدود، لمجرد محاولة الفهم..
قرص الشمس.. هو الأصل، ضوء الشمس.. مولود من القرص النارى، حرارة الشمس.. منبثقة من القرص النارى!!
شمس واحدة = قرص + ضوء + حرارة..
1- وكما أنه يستحيل أن ينفصل القرص عن الضوء عن الحرارة.. هكذا يستحيل أن ينفصل الآب، عن الابن عن الروح القدس. 

2- وكما أن القرص والضوء والحرارة شمس واحدة، كذلك الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس إله واحد. 

3- وكما أنه يستحيل أن يوجد القرص بدون ضوء أو حرارة، ويستحيل أن يوجد الضوء بدون قرص أو حرارة، ويستحيل أن توجد الحرارة بدون قرص أو ضوء.. كذلك يستحيل أن يوجد الآب بدون الابن والروح القدس، ويستحيل أن يوجد الابن بدون الآب والروح القدس، ويستحيل أن يوجد الروح القدس بدون الآب والابن.. هو منبثق من الآب، ويرسله لنا الابن، ولكن الثلاثة هم فى جوهر واحد.


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*




veron قال:


> كده انا متهيالي اني لقيت اجابة سؤالي في الموضوع تاني وهو اللي كاتبه ابن الخضرا  والاجابه كانت من كلام نانسي
> 
> 
> يعني في الحياه الاخره  لو هنتكلم بفكر مادي بحت هنكون قدام شخص واحد اللي هو الاب الابن الروح  القدس  اللي هو الله  بدون تجسيد  وده اللي انا من وجهه نظري شايفه يتوافق  مع العقل السليم   بس اليل عملي لبس هو  فهمي للايات التي تتحدث عن جلوس  السيد المسيح علي يمين الاب وزياده تاكيد  بس يارب يارب اكون صح اني مرحله الناسوت انتهت  ولا حاجه لها الان


*يا حبيبي الغرض من التجسد كان الفداء و خلاص العالم من خطية ادم 
فاذا اكمل السيد المسيح الفداء فما حاجه للتجسد مره اخري *


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

فيرون في نقطه يمكن دي تكون مش واخد بالك منها
ان السيد المسيح بعد ما قام من الاموات 
لم يقم بجسد عادي زي وزيك
بل قام بجسد نوراني  روحاني خالد
جسد ممجد غير قابل للفساد
فلما نقول جلس عن يمين الاب
مش معني كده انه جاب كرسي وقعد جنبه 
لالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا
ده مش جسد ارضي
ده جسد نوراني بمعني
القوه والعظمه والقدره


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

يا جماعه صدقوني انا هقلكم حاجده بعد ما رديت رد سابق وقلت اني ااجل السؤال ده واكمل باقي اسئله  والموضوع ده يفضل معلق  واني مش حصلت اجابة عليه اقوم ادخل موضوع تاني صدفه الاقي الاجابة اللي انا عايزها  وبجد انا استريحت جدا للاجابه دي  بس انا ليا عتاب عليكم كمسيحين ليه لما بتتكلمو علي الثالوث والتجسد والناسوت مش بتوضحو الموضوع ده واني التجسد كان للفداء صدقوني يمكن 80 في الميه من المسلمين مش فاهمين الموضوع ده خالص وانا كنت واحد منهم صدقوني انا كده ارتحت  وشكرا لنيتا و وبوب ونانسي ومريام وكل اللي ردو علي   وكده بقي انا هسيب الاسئله العقائديه  لاني السؤال ده وفر عليا كتير اوي  وهسال اسئله عن الكتاب المقدس 
وبكرر تاني  انا كنت متوقع الاقي شتايم او سباب   او  علي الاقل تريقه منكم مش لقيت الا كل ادب واحترام وود  صدقوني من كل قلبي ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*




veron قال:


> يا جماعه صدقوني انا هقلكم حاجده بعد ما رديت رد سابق وقلت اني ااجل السؤال ده واكمل باقي اسئله  والموضوع ده يفضل معلق  واني مش حصلت اجابة عليه اقوم ادخل موضوع تاني صدفه الاقي الاجابة اللي انا عايزها  وبجد انا استريحت جدا للاجابه دي  بس انا ليا عتاب عليكم كمسيحين ليه لما بتتكلمو علي الثالوث والتجسد والناسوت مش بتوضحو الموضوع ده واني التجسد كان للفداء صدقوني يمكن 80 في الميه من المسلمين مش فاهمين الموضوع ده خالص وانا كنت واحد منهم صدقوني انا كده ارتحت  وشكرا لنيتا و وبوب ونانسي ومريام وكل اللي ردو علي   وكده بقي انا هسيب الاسئله العقائديه  لاني السؤال ده وفر عليا كتير اوي  وهسال اسئله عن الكتاب المقدس
> وبكرر تاني  انا كنت متوقع الاقي شتايم او سباب   او  علي الاقل تريقه منكم مش لقيت الا كل ادب واحترام وود  صدقوني من كل قلبي ربنا يبارك فيكم



*اهلا فيرون ,انا حاسه بيك وبحيرتك واسئلتك 
بس مين قال اننا مش بنوضح ان التجسد كان للفداء ؟ اذا كان ده هو اساس خدمتنا اصلا 
واكيد مش هتلاقى مننا غير كل الحب والقبول لاننا المسيح هو مثالنا وهو قبل كل الناس ووصانا بنفس الشئ 
ياريتك تتعرف على محبة المسيح الحقيقية الفائقة المعرفة 
ربنا معاك واهلا بيك دايما 
*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*



Nancy2 قال:


> *
> واكيد مش هتلاقى مننا غير كل الحب والقبول لاننا المسيح هو مثالنا وهو قبل كل الناس ووصانا بنفس الشئ
> ياريتك تتعرف على محبة المسيح الحقيقية الفائقة المعرفة
> ربنا معاك واهلا بيك دايما
> *


  وده فعلا اللي لقيته وشكرا ليكم مره تانيه


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*




veron قال:


> يا جماعه صدقوني انا هقلكم حاجده بعد ما رديت رد سابق وقلت اني ااجل السؤال ده واكمل باقي اسئله  والموضوع ده يفضل معلق  واني مش حصلت اجابة عليه اقوم ادخل موضوع تاني صدفه الاقي الاجابة اللي انا عايزها  وبجد انا استريحت جدا للاجابه دي  بس انا ليا عتاب عليكم كمسيحين ليه لما بتتكلمو علي الثالوث والتجسد والناسوت مش بتوضحو الموضوع ده واني التجسد كان للفداء صدقوني يمكن 80 في الميه من المسلمين مش فاهمين الموضوع ده خالص وانا كنت واحد منهم صدقوني انا كده ارتحت  وشكرا لنيتا و وبوب ونانسي ومريام وكل اللي ردو علي   وكده بقي انا هسيب الاسئله العقائديه  لاني السؤال ده وفر عليا كتير اوي  وهسال اسئله عن الكتاب المقدس
> وبكرر تاني  انا كنت متوقع الاقي شتايم او سباب   او  علي الاقل تريقه منكم مش لقيت الا كل ادب واحترام وود  صدقوني من كل قلبي ربنا يبارك فيكم


*يا حبيبي نورتنا صدقني و انت من الناس المحترمه اللي بتسال للمعرفة و ليس للجدل
اذا كنت انت محترم ازاي حتلاقي مننا شتيمة او سباب او غيره
المسيح لم يعلمنا ذلك و لكن حتي الاعداء علمنا اننا نحبهم
صدقني كمسيحيين احنا نحب نخدم اللي بيسال عن عقيدة او كتاب مقدس او اي حاجه لاننا بنتمتع و احنا بنجاوب تساؤلات اي شخص و مش بنستخصر الكلام صدقني بس بيبقي السبب ساعات لاننا عارفين ان في اشخاص مش بتقدر تحصل كل الايمان فبنحاول نبسط 
فانتظار باقي تساؤلاتك*


----------



## veron (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

شكرا بوب   كلامك بجد اعنز بيه واديني انشاء الله بجهز في سؤالي التالي


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال بخصوص موضوع قديم  بس يمكن يكون السؤال جديد*

*فيرون ...*
*كانت أسألتك المركبة .... عن الأقانيم والثالوث , وعن فكرة يمين الأب وجلوس الأبن , وكانت في التمايز الأقنومي بين الثلاث اقانيم في الملك السماوي .....*
*وأعتقد أنك تفهمت كل هذه الأجابات الموضوعه لأسألتك ..... هل من جديد الأن أم ننتقل لغيره*​


----------



## bob (1 مايو 2011)

*حبيبي هذا مخالف للقوانين ان تسال في مواضيع اخرين افتح موضوع جديد و ستجد الرد*


----------

